# FSA tool no. EE023???



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

Apparently used to Install the M27 QR nut and washer in to the LH. arm on Mega Exo carbon cranks. Can't find anywhere near me - does this tool exist or is there an equivalent??


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*??*

I assume this nut requires soeme thing other than a hex wrench. FSA is partial to the Torx design. Does it look like a Torx, (also used on the chainring bolts)?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

C-40 said:


> I assume this nut requires soeme thing other than a hex wrench. FSA is partial to the Torx design. Does it look like a Torx, (also used on the chainring bolts)?


One came with my crankset, so if you're buying new it oughta be there. 

Otherwise, C-40 nailed it - it's a T-30 Torx, unless they changed it in one of their bazillion model changes.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Not Torx or Hex....*



danl1 said:


> One came with my crankset, so if you're buying new it oughta be there.
> 
> Otherwise, C-40 nailed it - it's a T-30 Torx, unless they changed it in one of their bazillion model changes.


Thanks guys but it's definitely not Torx or Hex.
It's for installing the "M27x1.0" screw-in cap that goes into the crank arm after the crankbolt - presumably to provide resistance when "self-extracting" (probably obvious but I've not used these things before). The cap thingy has six indentations spaced evenly around the outer surface, each indentation is about 1.5mm across and deep - I've grabbed the attached pic from the instruction manual so image quality is a bit iffy, but the thing I'm talking about is presumably the tool used to tighten part 11.1 in the diagram.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

it is called a PIN SPANNER WRENCH TOOL, fairly inexpensive.
they look like a pair of big, oversized tweasers w/ a round end. 
don't know the size but the one that fits the FSA stuff = Park Tools SPA-2
has a RED handle. if you dont want to use Park you could possiblly go to their site and determine size, then go to Sears or somewhere that sells tools.
I purchased a set of 3 off Ebay @ Build Your Bike for $17, had it w/in 2-3 days. 
just checked there site they have the individual Red/ SPA-2 for 6.49
I already had there site open ordering some P-handle hex;s so that's the reason for providing their info, I'm sure they're fairly easy to find, and not promoting anyone, just trying to provide some helpful info.
You are one of the lucky ones, at least you are wanting to take it off instead of trying to keep the damn thing screwed in, The MegaExo has had problems w/ the self extracting washer and fixing bolt that back out during rides, FSA solution Loctite it on!
hope this helps


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Excellent - thanks*



cycle_doc said:


> it is called a PIN SPANNER WRENCH TOOL, Park Tools SPA-2
> has a RED handle.
> hope this helps


Sure does help - many thanks.


----------



## dpeairs (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find the M27 QR nut and washer? Mine fell off.
Thanks.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Availible directly from fsa.com. Enter their webstore. It's in there with the cranksets.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Armchair Spaceman said:


> Can't find anywhere near me - does this tool exist or is there an equivalent??


Yes, this tool does exist as I own one which was ordered directly from FSA's webstore (http://webstore.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=estoreproduct&taxid=245&pid=377


----------

